# Christmas rolls



## jno51 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeast rolls and cinnoman bread


----------



## cdldriver (Dec 25, 2011)

so whats the recipe? looking good


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 25, 2011)

They do look great, how about the recipe


----------



## sprky (Dec 25, 2011)

Marry Christmas


----------



## jno51 (Dec 25, 2011)

OK men this one is easy. Basic yeast rolls.

2 ppkgs. yeast

1/4 cup warm water

1/2 c. shortening

1/2 c. sugar

3 eggs beaten

1 c.warm water

41/2 c. flour

2tsp. salt

soften yeast in 1/4 cup warm water, in large bow lmix shortening, sugar,eggs,1 cup water and salt. stir in yeast and 2.1/2 cups of flour. beat with mixer until smooth. add remaining flour and mix well by hand. cover let rise to double, punch down and refrigerate overnight. 3 hours before serving pull out and roll into balls, you will need to use a small amount of flour when rolling into balls, place in muffin pan. (grease pan first). let rise and cook at 400 for about 15 -20 minutes. Take honey pour all over and 'GIT-R- DUN'


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe jno, 

They look fantastic


----------



## roller (Dec 25, 2011)

Have to try those. They look great!


----------



## jno51 (Dec 25, 2011)

guy's they are good but the yeast will work on your gas chamber. Happy swellen, It's worth it.


----------



## bigcase (Dec 25, 2011)

lol, thanks for the recipe they look excellent.


----------



## venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Seeing the recipe, I bet those were fluffy.

Looks like one to try!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2011)

Copied & pasted! Thank-you!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 26, 2011)

Now you have some fine looking rolls there.


----------

